# YouTube TV temporarily loses Disney Channels.



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

December 17th is the deadline.
Price drops $15 a month if they loose them.
Getting tired of this BS with YTTV and ALL the carriers.
First I lost Bally Sports. No ESPNs!

I HATE ro have to go back to the EVIL that is AT&T but might not have a choice anymore.

Might just drop everything until next Football season.
Using Bally’s app with the GF’s login.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

gio12 said:


> December 17th is the deadline.
> Price drops $15 a month if they loose them.
> Getting tired of this BS with YTTV and ALL the carriers.
> First I lost Bally Sports. No ESPNs!
> ...


According to Nashguy it's the future of all our TV lol


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

compnurd said:


> According to Nashguy it's the future of all our TV lol


God, you're the king of s#itposting. For anyone interested in what I *actually* posted, here it is:

_YTTV, it appears to me, is well on its way to becoming the next-gen replacement for traditional cable/satellite. I think we'll increasingly see smaller MSOs throw in the towel on their own cable TV service and just become YTTV resellers. No one is able, or at least willing, to compete with them on price, not even Comcast. So funny that Comcast is now a YTTV reseller too via their Flex streaming platform!_​
YTTV will become the undisputed leader of vMVPDs, a growing sub-category of the _overall shrinking cable TV universe_. Whether vMVPDs ever become the majority of all cable TV subscriptions, IDK.


----------



## bamasat22 (Apr 26, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> God, you're the king of s#itposting.
> .


---
Ya think ?
The epitome of and example therein 
- concerning why the tenured existing and retired visitors of this and other pertaining websites do not hardly participate nor share any more.

Sent from my motorola edge (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

all other system need to do the same and demand that Disney and ESPN become add on's. And the FCC needs to ban the O & O OTA channels from being tied to ANY cable channel.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

gio12 said:


> I HATE ro have to go back to the EVIL that is AT&T but might not have a choice anymore.


The thing is, you DO have a choice. You have a choice, at any moment you choose, to switch to a new provider. That's the nice thing about this whole streaming venture. If you're unhappy, jump ship until they provide what you want. Are carriage contract negotiations/blackouts annoying? Definitely. But we're not tied down by contracts in this world. And, the channels aren't gone, yet. This isn't much different than the NBC Universal red alarms. They'll get a deal done.

You're already utilizing your GF's credentials for Bally Sports (Full disclosure: I do the same.) You can do it for the ESPN app and other Disney-owned services if you're needing the content.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I saw something on TV other night that Disney might be coming out with their own streaming stick. One they showed one shaped like the trademark mouse ears with a HDMI plug on it.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

B. Shoe said:


> The thing is, you DO have a choice. You have a choice, at any moment you choose, to switch to a new provider. That's the nice thing about this whole streaming venture. If you're unhappy, jump ship until they provide what you want. Are carriage contract negotiations/blackouts annoying? Definitely. But we're not tied down by contracts in this world. And, the channels aren't gone, yet. This isn't much different than the NBC Universal red alarms. They'll get a deal done.
> 
> You're already utilizing your GF's credentials for Bally Sports (Full disclosure: I do the same.) You can do it for the ESPN app and other Disney-owned services if you're needing the content.


Yep you're right and 100% happy with that. Still a pain and then have to rearrange my HDMI stuff fore the osprey box.

I have the Disney+ bundle with Verizon, so I have ESPNs. ABC via OTA. Just rather not watch via another app. Sometimes ESPNs quality blows. Ballys is CRAP for 5 min and then gets better.

Not my service either. 929 download at the Apple TV and 998 at the erro router.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> God, you're the king of s#itposting. For anyone interested in what I _actually_ posted, here it is:
> 
> _YTTV, it appears to me, is well on its way to becoming the next-gen replacement for traditional cable/satellite. I think we'll increasingly see smaller MSOs throw in the towel on their own cable TV service and just become YTTV resellers. No one is able, or at least willing, to compete with them on price, not even Comcast. So funny that Comcast is now a YTTV reseller too via their Flex streaming platform!_​
> YTTV will become the undisputed leader of vMVPDs, a growing sub-category of the _overall shrinking cable TV universe_. Whether vMVPDs ever become the majority of all cable TV subscriptions, IDK.


And your the king of **** predictions... If you dont want to be called out on your outlandish posts dont make them


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

gio12 said:


> Sometimes ESPNs quality blows. Ballys is CRAP for 5 min and then gets better. Not my service either. 929 download at the Apple TV and 998 at the erro router.


Same. I'm just working with 50MB up/down connection, and rarely have any issues. I also agree on the Bally's app. I don't know if my initial issues last five minutes, but there's a good minute where it appears to catch up on a full resolution picture.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

How come Sling is the only provider to break ESPN out of their lineup and offer it separately? $35/mo for most channels, add $15 for Disney and ESPN's. Guess that is where YTTV got the $15 discount fee from, but they are losing a LOT more channels than the 6 channels Sling gets the $15 for.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> How come Sling is the only provider to break ESPN out of their lineup and offer it separately? $35/mo for most channels, add $15 for Disney and ESPN's. Guess that is where YTTV got the $15 discount fee from, but they are losing a LOT more channels than the 6 channels Sling gets the $15 for.


It's about time that some system took that stand and said how much the bill will go down What can the mouse contuner with?

foxtel australia and sky New Zealand have espn in the sports pack.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Streaming services like YTTV, Directv Stream, Fubo, Hulu with Live TV etc. are just replacements for traditional cable/sat, but instead of running a cable or having a dish on your roof, it's just internet based. Really it's the same thing. So with that comes the same issues you had with your traditional services. Do they have the channels you want. How often do they fight with content providers over carriage fees etc. SSDD. And the prices are beginning to creep up to the point where it's not all the much cheaper any longer, especially if you are only using one or two TVs. It's just a different method to get to the same thing. True cord cutting is foregoing this traditional model and just getting the apps for the content you watch. So using Disney+, HBO Max, ATV+ and so forth and maybe, if you still want some "channels' you throw an antenna on your roof. But, if you want to watch something you normally don't, especially on the spur of the moment, you are SOL. And if you are REALLY good at the game and committed to it, you can play service roulette and sub to services to watch a few shows and then stop. But most of us are not that committed so services like YTTV exist so that we can have the traditional TV experience but over the internet (though there are differences, like no channel numbers for some of these services). But the "cool kids" are becoming much more likely to buy the services they want and play the modern game. And old fogey like me is less likely.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> And the prices are beginning to creep up to the point where it's not all the much cheaper any longer, especially if you are only using one or two TVs.


I know I'm cherry picking from your post, but this really isn't necessarily true in the context that "It's basically priced the same as traditional satellite/cable now." We're a one TV home. My subscription services are listed below. Taking away the seasonal sports subscriptions, my current monthly total is just under what I was paying per month for the world's satellite TV leader. (Memory fades, but I believe I had the Xtra package and HBO.) However, I've got a lot, LOT more content to choose from. All for what I was paying before. Plus, if the better half is watching another "Real Housewives" reunion and I need to get a basketball fix, I'll pop it up on my tablet and be satisfied.

Are the subscription prices on YTTV and things rising? Yes. Is the product getting more robust and better? Yes. These things are somewhat tied together.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

B. Shoe said:


> I know I'm cherry picking from your post, but this really isn't necessarily true in the context that "It's basically priced the same as traditional satellite/cable now." We're a one TV home. My subscription services are listed below. Taking away the seasonal sports subscriptions, my current monthly total is just under what I was paying per month for the world's satellite TV leader. (Memory fades, but I believe I had the Xtra package and HBO.) However, I've got a lot, LOT more content to choose from. All for what I was paying before. Plus, if the better half is watching another "Real Housewives" reunion and I need to get a basketball fix, I'll pop it up on my tablet and be satisfied.
> 
> Are the subscription prices on YTTV and things rising? Yes. Is the product getting more robust and better? Yes. These things are somewhat tied together.


No doubt that the price is still lower, but it used to be SIGNIFICANTLY lower. And with all of these content providers realizing that there's a lot of money to be made, there will be more Disney and others threatening to pull their channels without a bigger piece of the pie. It's inevitable. You will save because you don't need extra equipment, but that day of reckoning is coming soon too, as we recently saw the Roku vs. YTTV battle. So these streamers are getting it from both ends. On one hand the content providers will want their piece of the pie, and on the other, the platforms are going to want theirs as well. These companies are in it for the money. They aren't in it to make cord cutters happy and save them money. Eventually you'll pay too. Right now, depending on what you do, what you need, the potential is there to save money. But that might not always be the case. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Streaming was always going to end up at the same place here... Either individual services charging whatever they want and if you want them you have to pay OR streaming versions of the cable/satellite services that offer combinations of more options that then will have the same carriage negotiation problems. Some people seem genuinely surprised that we arrived here, but I know I was with a group of folk who said this was the inevitable future.

Don't love it, but not surprised by it. I figure they will make a deal somehow... the only question is how much our bills will go up as a result because I don't think there is any more new content to add from the Mouse because anything truly new they would be keeping for their own streaming service I presume.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well YTTV and Disney could not agree, So is bye bye Disney Channels. 
I wonder will this go on like the Bally's dispute and be permanent. YTTV better change their marketing about sports.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Channels going dark on a streaming service provider, I'm shocked!


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Channels going dark on a streaming service provider, I'm shocked!


As someone who has watched their YouTube TV bill go from $45 to $65 as they add channels that I have no interest, I’m glad to see them take this stand. I’m tired of paying this much for TV services - that’s why I left DirecTV about 5 years ago. It was bad enough making the annual call to get discounts, but when they say no, and your $75 bill doubles, it’s time to go.

Personally, I’d be happy if I could get the games that are on the ESPN linear channels through ESPN+ that I am subscribed to. But, meh, I would have gone to a sports bar to watch the one bowl game I care about, anyway. My wife watches some of the cartoons on the Disney Channel. I’ll guess she will have to get used to streaming them on the app. The big issue with this one is that they took down the local ABC station. I can get it OTA, but that means changing TV inputs. So, this is more an inconvenience than anything.

Today, I’m more annoyed by the postponement of Premier League games than this shenanigans. Hopefully, that will be back to normal by Boxing Day.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

wmb said:


> As someone who has watched their YouTube TV bill go from $45 to $65 as they add channels that I have no interest, I’m glad to see them take this stand. I’m tired of paying this much for TV services - that’s why I left DirecTV about 5 years ago. It was bad enough making the annual call to get discounts, but when they say no, and your $75 bill doubles, it’s time to go.
> 
> Personally, I’d be happy if I could get the games that are on the ESPN linear channels through ESPN+ that I am subscribed to. But, meh, I would have gone to a sports bar to watch the one bowl game I care about, anyway. My wife watches some of the cartoons on the Disney Channel. I’ll guess she will have to get used to streaming them on the app. The big issue with this one is that they took down the local ABC station. I can get it OTA, but that means changing TV inputs. So, this is more an inconvenience than anything.
> 
> Today, I’m more annoyed by the postponement of Premier League games than this shenanigans. Hopefully, that will be back to normal by Boxing Day.


Well ESPN/Sports is important to many people. YTTV always billed themselves about sports. Well they lost a chunk of sports now. PQ is fading lately too. YTTV will be in the future for those who don't care about sports and keep pricing down.

I love sports but I am also TIRED of the BS money these fools make playing kid games, because WE the Fans are willing to pay these people crazy amounts of money to see them run around. Frankly I am getting tired of it.

I guess I stick with YTTV for now and my ESPN+ programing or just back to the evil that is AT&T and pay too much.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

gio12 said:


> I guess I stick with YTTV for now and my ESPN+ programing or just back to the evil that is AT&T and pay too much.


This is where I am at, for now.

My best alternative is my teleco tv/internet bundle. Similar price for similar content. I have internet through them now. The inconvenience had been that their box sucked. I prefer using my streaming device(Apple TV, not that that matter much anymore), which is now an option with the teleco. They have an app.

I figure at some point, I’ll end up with the teleco. The price increase after YouTube TV gets Disney back may be the final straw. All the other obstacles are gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Most of these similar disputes didn't last long - I suspect this one won't either


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472076067326156803


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So if/when they come back everyone’s price will go back up by $15? Interesting


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So if/when they come back everyone’s price will go back up by $15? Interesting


At least $15 but probably more


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Well YTTV and Disney could not agree, So is bye bye Disney Channels.
> I wonder will this go on like the Bally's dispute and be permanent. YTTV better change their marketing about sports.


I am sure they will be back But yeh the price is going to 70-75 next year


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I like YTTV but maybe not at $75 with Bally Sports. Make it an add on. Still no 5.1 sound using ATV either. PQ is coming down as well. No longer what it was last 2 years.
At $75 and no RSN, no 5.1 and lower PQ, DTVS Choice looks better.
Back on it now and the PQ is amazing. Wether its on my 65” OLED or my 51” LG LED. Just so much better.
I will miss 4K sports but its just upscaled 1080p but nice.
Hate losing RedZone as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

gio12 said:


> I like YTTV but maybe not at $75 with Bally Sports. Make it an add on. Still no 5.1 sound using ATV either. PQ is coming down as well. No longer what it was last 2 years.
> At $75 and no RSN, no 5.1 and lower PQ, DTVS Choice looks better.
> Back on it now and the PQ is amazing. Wether its on my 65” OLED or my 51” LG LED. Just so much better.
> I will miss 4K sports but its just upscaled 1080p but nice.
> ...


Eh football will
Be over soon for 9 months


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm surprised it actually went this far. The similar dispute with NBC/Universal earlier this year got renewed at the eleventh hour. I guess Disney wanted to see if they would blink and they didn't. This is the slow point in the season so I can live without the ESPNs for the moment, aside from the Christmas Day games and MNF I'll get by with all the other stuff I'm watching these days... and if I get a cheaper bill next month as a result, even better! But, I bet it gets solved before Christmas. We'll end up paying more, but they will be back.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Eva said:


> I saw something on TV other night that Disney might be coming out with their own streaming stick. One they showed one shaped like the trademark mouse ears with a HDMI plug on it.


Because everyone needs to pay for having Disney imagery stamped on/shaped as a device that they can't normally see.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Channels going dark on a streaming service provider, I'm shocked!


The shocking part is the $15 credit monthly for ten lost channels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CTJon said:


> Most of these similar disputes didn't last long - I suspect this one won't either


What "similar disputes" are you speaking of? YTTV doesn't have an established history of disputes.


----------



## likegadgets (Dec 29, 2005)

Deal reached. That was quick.

We’re happy to share that we’ve reached a deal with Disney to return their content to YouTube TV while preserving a $64.99/mo. price for our members. We’ve already started to restore access to Disney networks like ESPN and FX, including their live and on-demand content, as well as any recordings that were previously in your Library. We will also be turning on your local ABC stations over the course of the day. Don’t worry, your personal preferences and recommendations will be just as you left them.
‌
As we promised a $15 discount while the Disney content remained off platform, we will still honor a one-time credit for all impacted Base Plan members.
‌
For active members who have not yet received that $15 discount on their monthly bill, you will automatically receive this one-time credit on your next bill with no action needed. Note that your bill in Settings will not reflect this credit until you have been charged. Members who are in a paused state will receive this credit one month after their first charge. Verizon-billed users will automatically receive this as a one-time discount of $15 on their next bill. After that, the monthly price will revert back to $64.99 for new and existing members.
‌
For any of you who were impacted and have initiated the cancellation process, we will still honor the one-time $15 credit on your bill if you resume your membership before you lose access. Visit tv.youtube.com/membership and click ‘Add’ to return the Base Plan to your membership. Note, you will still see a $64.99 price upon re-activating your membership, but a one-time discount will be reflected in your next bill.
‌
We apologize for the disruption and appreciate your patience as we continued to negotiate on your behalf. We also appreciate Disney's partnership and willingness to work towards an agreement.
‌
As always, thank you for being a YouTube TV member.
‌
Sincerely,
The YouTube TV team


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well Disney and YouTube TV game to an agreement. All stations back on and no price increase (For now I assume.)

I think I am going to stay with DTVS for now.
Like better PQ and 5.1 sound.

If YTTV goes back to better PQ, adds 5.1 sound on ATV and gets RSNs back even for a small fee, I will go back.
DVR is better IMO, more storage and love choice to start a show at the beginning or Live.
Plus I HATE AT&T!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Pretty decent of YTTV to give us the $15 credit even though the outage only lasted for a couple of days. The one thing I discovered during the outage is that when they take away a channel it is GONE. No access to cloud DVR recordings, nothing. Since my team is playing on MNF I had already scheduled a recording on the Fire re-cast as a backup but that isn’t an option for many. Other than that and Greys Anatomy for the wife we couldn’t have missed much that I can think of. (And Greys is on Hulu which we got a 99 cent Black Friday deal on)


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess I'll be a bit naïve here; where is any sourcing that the price of YTTV will increase because a deal with Disney was reached? Or any notion that the price will increase to $70-$75 in 2022 because of all of this? Why wouldn't those increases be instituted right now when the Disney channels were re-activated?

YTTV fought off NBC Universal forcing Peacock subscriptions into the service. Maybe it's fair to give them a small benefit of the doubt that they were able to fight off whatever the Mouse was wanting and compromise something on behalf of its customers?

And if the price increases, I'm not a fan of it, but it happens. Prices go up on everything all the time without any knowledge of why. We know where the money is going in this case. Content. The current $65 rate is double what the service originally launched at, but we also now have double the content in terms of channel count, and some other features along the way. The product is better from its launch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe it is more of an expectation that the price would increase. YTTV stated that they were able to cut a deal that would not require a price increase _at this time_. Expecting the price to never increase would be overly optimistic.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

So far, YTTV has kept their word. I did get the December bill and they are honoring the credit for the one month.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

One of the shorter channel outages during a dispute that I can remember... and I too got the $15 credit already on my bill which came about a day after all this transpired... only negative for me was having to go back to the computer to re-add my local ABC channel to the custom guide after it was restored to service... but in the process I also found that GetTV and Game Show Network were there and also not in my custom guide. How long have those channels been on YouTube TV and I didn't know it?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...but in the process I also found that GetTV and Game Show Network were there and also not in my custom guide. How long have those channels been on YouTube TV and I didn't know it?


These two just got added in early December. I don't have either one activated in my live guide, we just don't watch either channel. But good news for those that enjoy those two channels!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Are there any announcements via the service when channels are added?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

James Long said:


> Are there any announcements via the service when channels are added?


Normally, yes. When the Viacom channels were added, there was a notification that popped up upon starting the YTTV app. Similarly, a notification appeared this past weekend when the Disney channels were de-activated/re-activated. Whether this happened for those two channels, I can't recall. Normally I learn about new channels/service changes on here before I get to the app, so I just click through quickly.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know they have sent announcements sometimes, but I honestly don't remember seeing anything about these last two. I suppose it is possible that it could have been overshadowed by news of the Disney carriage dispute.


----------

